# Bord Gais - 2 Meter numbers



## Whyner (16 Mar 2012)

I'm saving for a wedding so thought I should sign up here 

Just got a whopper bill so time to investigate

First off - why do I have 2 Meter numbers?

First row is XXXXXX
Second row is E6SXXXXXXXXXXXX

The second is on my meter but don't know what the first one is, any idea? I also have 2 MPRN numbers


----------



## jpd (16 Mar 2012)

MPRN=Meter Point Reference Number and is identifier of an electricity meter

I think you can have two MPRNs if you are on a Night Saver type of tarif - ie your night time electricity is charged at a lower rate than your daytime electricity.

GPRN=Gas Point Reference Number identifies the gas meter

I presume you are talking about your electricity bill from Bord gais and not a gas bill.


----------



## Whyner (16 Mar 2012)

Nope, gas bill


----------



## Whyner (16 Mar 2012)

I have a jpeg of it but can't post


----------



## jpd (16 Mar 2012)

The six digit number is your GPRN, which identifies the gas supply point, and the E6SXXX number is the serial number of the meter itself

Was the bill based on an actual reading or an estimated reading?


----------



## Whyner (16 Mar 2012)

Can I send you a jpeg and you can post it?


----------



## jpd (16 Mar 2012)

ok


----------



## STEINER (16 Mar 2012)

no idea what your numbers are.

my Bord Gais gas bill has the following.

old account number 9 digits
new account number 10 digits
meter number 7 digits
GPRN number 7 digits

these are all numerals, ie no letters.


----------



## Whyner (16 Mar 2012)

I can't attach an image and can't email you one, maybe cause I'm new?

I'll give them a call today

I've got 2 GPRN numbers also, basically 2 rows with different numbers


----------

